# مع معنى جلوس المسيح له المجد عن يمين الاب ؟



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

*ما معنى جلوس المسيح له المجد عن يمين الاب ؟*

أنتشر سؤال يشكك في ألوهية الرب يسوع متخذاً دليلاً من الكتاب المقدس على أساس أن جلوس المسيح عن يمين الآب يوضح أنه ليس الله ، بل هو تشريف له خاص من الله أن يجلس عن يمينه ، وطبعاً يعاب على هذا الكلام في الأساس أن الله ليس له يميناً وشمالاً بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة ، ولا يتخذ من كلمة الملكة جلست عن يمين الملك كالقديسة مريم أنها تتساوى كشخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد مع الآب ، بل العذراء أخذت مكانه خاصة بسبب حلول الكلمة فيها بالروح القدس متخذاً منها جسداً ، وهي أيضاً عن يمين المسيح مش بالمعنى الحرفي إنما المقصود رفعتها ومكانتها الخاصة كأم الله الكلمة بالحقيقة ....

ولنا أن نستوضح المعنى من أصل الكتاب المقدس وآباء الكنيسة 
شرح المعنى :




يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي :



[ كون الإبن المتجسد جلس عن يمين الآب ، فماذا يُشير هذا إلا إلى أصالة بنوة المسيح لله ؟ وأن لاهوت الآب هو من لاهوت الإبن ، فلكون الإبن يحكم ويملك في ملكوت أبيه ، لذلك يجلس على نفس عرش الآب ، ويُرى بلاهوت الآب ، لذلك فإن " الكلمة " هو الله وكل من يرى الإبن يرى الآب ، ولهذا فلا يوجد إلا إله واحد .

والإبن – المتجسد – إذ يجلس عن اليمين ، فليس هذا معناه أنه يضع أباه على شماله ، ولكن يعني أن كل ما هو للآب هو أيضاً للإبن حسب القول (( كل ما هو للآب فهو لي )) ، وهكذا فالإبن رغم أنه قيل عنه يجلس عن اليمين فإنه يُرى أيضاً الآب عن اليمين ، هكذا يكشف ويوضح لنا بالأكثر أن الإبن أيضاً عن اليمين ، فالإبن حينما يجلس عن يمين الآب يكون الآب في الإبن ] 


( Athanas. , Duscourse,I. 61. )




وهنا واضح أن معنى كلمة يمين = المساواة في الكرامة والمجد



وأيضا من الواضح ، أن الله مهما تشبه بالإنسان – كي ما يقدر أن يفهم الإنسان ويستوعب سر عمل المسيح – يظل كيانه فائقاً جداً عن مفهوم ما للإنسان من جلوس وقيام ويمين وشمال ... ، وبالتالي كل الأوصاف الجوهرية من أبوة وبنوة ، فالله مدرك ولكن لا يُدرك كماله ، والأب والابن رغم كونهما أقنومين ، إلا أنه بسبب جوهرهما الواحد فلا ثنائية في كيانهما إطلاقاً ، فالتساوي المطلق بينهما لا يجعل الثنائية العددية قائمة بينهما على الإطلاق . وهذا هو مفهوم "الصورة الجوهرية " في اللاهوت ، كما يقول القديس إيرينيئوس :
(( فالآب هو الجوهر غير المنظور للإبن ، والإبن هو الجوهر المنظور للآب ))



( ضد الهراطقة 4: 5 )



وهذا القول أعاد صياغته القديس أثناسيوس هكذا :
[ لأنه صار إنساناً ... وظهر في الجسد ليستعلن الآب غير المنظور ]

Athanas. De Incarn, 54.3​


----------



## sano samier (21 فبراير 2009)

افاض استاذى وليم تل فى الاجابة واود ان اوضح نقطة هامة هى انه بالتجسد اخلى الله نفسه
في 2:7  لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس
في 2:8  واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب
هنا نجد اتضاع اقنوم الكلمة المتجسد واتخاذه لجسد بشريتنا ولم يظهر للانسان بحقيقته
التى لا يستطيع انسان ان يراه ويعيش
خر 33:20  وقال لا تقدر ان ترى وجهي.لان الانسان لا يراني ويعيش.
وان قرأنا ما جاء فى سفر دانيال يتضح الامر
دا 7:13  كنت ارى في رؤى الليل واذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى وجاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه
دا 7:14  فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والامم والألسنة.سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض
ومن هنا الجلوس عن يمين الاب او القوة  ليس معناه جلوس حرفى لان الله غير محدود ولا يمين ولا يسار له
كلها الفاظ تناسب بشريتنا  بل هو ظهور قوة الله بعد اتمام عمل الفداء وسلطان الابن الذى دفع اليه من الاب
عب 1:5  لانه لمن من الملائكة قال قط انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك.وايضا انا اكون له ابا وهو يكون لي ابنا.
عب 1:13  ثم لمن من الملائكة قال قط اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.
مت 28:18  فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.
يو 3:35  الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده.
مز 118:15  صوت ترنم وخلاص في خيام الصديقين.يمين الرب صانعة ببأس
مز 118:16  يمين الرب مرتفعة.يمين الرب صانعة ببأس.​


----------



## أَمَة (21 فبراير 2009)

شرح رائع اخي وليم يستحق التقييم
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2009)

*راااائع أخي وليم تل *

*إسمح لي أن ُأشارك بهذه الكلمات التي تدعم الفكرة*


*في مجال الأرضيات نستخدم المنطقية الجغرافية للحديث عن الأشخاص *

*لكن في الكلام عن السماويات تؤل الكلمات الى معاني ومحتوى روحي*

*فكلمة الجلوس هنا تعني *

*عظمة ومكانة المسيح *
*رفعة وسمو تقدير الآب له *
*سلطانة وقدرته ومجده الالهي *


*أقول لك مثال بسيط :*

*( إبني الكبير ده ذراعي اليمين )*

*هل هذا معناه اني خلعت ذراعي اليمين ووضعت إبني مكانه *

*بالطبع لا *

*لكن المراد قوله أن إبني أستطيع أن أتكل عليه في كل شئ وهو جدير بذلك .*


----------



## وليم تل (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى الحبيب
سانو
على مرورك العطر وأفادتك الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## أَمَة (21 فبراير 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *( إبني الكبير ده ذراعي اليمين )*


 
أعجبني هذا التشبيه كثيرا
اليوم تعلمت شيئا جديدا​


----------



## وليم تل (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أمه
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وتقيمك الذى اعتز بة للموضوع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا فريدى
على مرورك العطر
وأفادتك الاكثر من رائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## ponponayah (27 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى جداااااااااااا يا وليم على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## anosh (27 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتير وليم على الشرح الوفى ده 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أمة
على اهتمامك الدائم ومتابعتك للموضوع
ولتكن نعمة رب المجد معك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا انوش
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lecturer (13 مارس 2009)

المسيح هو صورة الله بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وهناك إشارات فى الكتاب المقدس تشير إلى صورة الله بإشارات تشير إليه بتعبيرات مختلفة مثل وجه الله ويد الله ويمين الله وعين الله كلها تشير إلى المسيح صورة الله وهناك إشارات كثيرة فى العهد القديم تشير إلى المسيح صورة الله مثل قول الله نخلق الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا وقول الكتاب أن آدم وحواء سمعا صوت الرب الأله ماشيا فى الجنة .. فأختبأ آدم 
 لمزيد من التفاصيل يرجى الرجوع لمؤلفنا " سر المسيح  "  على الموقع
www.geocities.com/thelogoscenter


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2009)

موضوع في غايه الاهمية
شكرا زعيمي الغالي
علي شرحك المفصل
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## جارجيوس (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا" لك اخي وليم على الشرح الرائع
الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخى الحبيب

lecturer  
على مرورك العطر وافادتك الجميلة
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا جريس
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (21 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع ممتاز حقا  المسيح يبارك خدمتك
المسيح قام بالحقيقه قام*


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كوكب
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2010)

كلام جميل جدا جدا ربنا يباركك


----------

